# Battery Life (take a look please)



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Listen I dont care who hates me after this, i really dont care. This needs to be said. WE DONT CARE ABOUT YOUR BATTERY LIFE SCREENSHOTS (especially for the dx) We know your motorola blur based rom is going to get great battery life. SO what im getting at here is post reality screenshots. Dont post a screenshot saying OMG Look at my CM7 Battery life or my Apex screenshot i got over 1 day use. Ya cause i can see the damn stats and you turned your screen on once.

Devs i appreciate what you do......but to be more informative or users who post the battery life shots show one with minimal usage.....moderate......and heavy. Everyone uses their devices differently this will help more.

Thank you  and i really am not trying to offend anyone at all its just more or less annoying. Thanks to all the themers and devs we all love you.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please leave the Dev section for releases


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Listen I dont care who hates me after this, i really dont care. This needs to be said. WE DONT CARE ABOUT YOUR BATTERY LIFE SCREENSHOTS (especially for the dx) We know your motorola blur based rom is going to get great battery life. SO what im getting at here is post reality screenshots. Dont post a screenshot saying OMG Look at my CM7 Battery life or my Apex screenshot i got over 1 day use. Ya cause i can see the damn stats and you turned your screen on once.
> 
> Devs i appreciate what you do......but to be more informative or users who post the battery life shots show one with minimal usage.....moderate......and heavy. Everyone uses their devices differently this will help more.
> 
> Thank you  and i really am not trying to offend anyone at all its just more or less annoying. Thanks to all the themers and devs we all love you.


To be fair, the screenshots posted by users are a great way to see one person's battery life with a particular ROM. Of course, every user is going to experience different results based on their usage, but it's really not realistic to expect a dev or user to spend the time getting screenshots after using up a full charge with minimal, moderate, and heavy usage. Instead, it's more realistic to have a plethora of battery life reports submitted by users with a natural variance in usage. After all, no two people are going to use their phones in exactly the manner.

The end result is people ignoring battery life reports with usage levels that aren't relevant to them while focusing on battery life reports with usage levels that are actually relevant. Basically, the more reports the better since that allows everyone to find something that correlates with their usage level.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

"swiftmazda said:


> To be fair, the screenshots posted by users are a great way to see one person's battery life with a particular ROM. Of course, every user is going to experience different results based on their usage, but it's really not realistic to expect a dev or user to spend the time getting screenshots after using up a full charge with minimal, moderate, and heavy usage. Instead, it's more realistic to have a plethora of battery life reports submitted by users with a natural variance in usage. After all, no two people are going to use their phones in exactly the manner.
> 
> The end result is people ignoring battery life reports with usage levels that aren't relevant to them while focusing on battery life reports with usage levels that are actually relevant. Basically, the more reports the better since that allows everyone to find something that correlates with their usage level.


 I agree! However I understand where the op's frustration is coming from. If I turn on airplane mode and let the phone sit, who cares how long the battery lasts. 
I think the vast majority of users who mod their phones and frequent forums would fall into the moderate/heavy/addict usage levels. 
That being said, everyone should feel free to post what they want as long as it's relevant without fear of being flamed because someone feels bugged by their post.


----------



## BasfordXela (Jun 15, 2011)

Not that my opinion matters, but I agree with both of you guys. A lot of screen shots from different people are great, but as "ejgilkey" said if your in airplane mode most the time, only send 20 text n very lightly use your phone just to get the highest possible battery life.. then it isn't really relevant to post because most people use there phone more than that. A heavy day for me is like 2 hours of internet radio. 400 text.. hour n half of phone calls.. and hour of other web related stuff..maybe longer if using netflix.. so my phone never makes it 28+ hours like people have posted. Everyone uses it differently.


----------



## BuRNiN_BoNeS (Aug 22, 2011)

How about this....
there is a script for everything so, instead of posting a crap load of screenshots develop a script that pulls the stats and upload them to somewhere with ROM info included and then a database compiles that info into an average so that we can really see the average use and battery life of a rom... that would be a lot smarter than each person submitting a screen shot for everyone else to interpret. I am in no way a coder, but I would believe with the things that devs can do to a phone creating something like this would be simple and would really get down to what is light moderate and heavy usage stats.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

Ha! I like this thread. Battery life discussions pop up everywhere, in almost every thread, for almost every reason. BORING. I use custom roms because I like the idea of pwning my phone outright.

I work 8-12 hours a day. I don't charge my phone at work. I use it to text, send/receive emails with attachments, make numerous phone calls, edit spread sheets on the fly, browse the Internet, search for new apps/updates, twat, facebook, and dl the occasional porn clip. 
I run the gb kernel cm7. I use juice defender.

One might ask how I pull it off? 
Well, I have an extended battery and a spare. You gotta come prepared and pay to play. No screen shots required.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Libbydude said:


> Ha! I like this thread. Battery life discussions pop up everywhere, in almost every thread, for almost every reason. BORING. I use custom roms because I like the idea of pwning my phone outright.
> 
> I work 8-12 hours a day. I don't charge my phone at work. I use it to text, send/receive emails with attachments, make numerous phone calls, edit spread sheets on the fly, browse the Internet, search for new apps/updates, twat, facebook, and dl the occasional porn clip.
> I run the gb kernel cm7. I use juice defender.
> ...


Making your phone run more efficiently also plays a huge part. I don't have any screenshots offhand, but I never have to charge my phone throughout the day with moderate usage. I take it off the charger around 10 am and almost always have at least 30%-40% left when I go to bed around 2 to 4 am. I view moderate usage as 2 hours or so of display time throughout the day. I don't use my phone to the extent that you do, though. My usage consists of texts, phone calls, listening to MP3s while on MARTA (subway), Foursquare everywhere I go, and browsing Facebook when I have time. My total voice calls on a daily basis is usually no more than 15-20 minutes since my fiance and I are not big fans of chatting on the phone.

I don't bother running Juice Defender even though I've heard great things about it. Right now, I'm just running CM7 on the GB kernel with the mods by Jakebites. Nothing else is altered except my display settings, which I configured to match droidxchat's setup.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Libbydude said:


> Ha! I like this thread. Battery life discussions pop up everywhere, in almost every thread, for almost every reason. BORING. I use custom roms because I like the idea of pwning my phone outright.
> 
> I work 8-12 hours a day. I don't charge my phone at work. I use it to text, send/receive emails with attachments, make numerous phone calls, edit spread sheets on the fly, browse the Internet, search for new apps/updates, twat, facebook, and dl the occasional porn clip.
> I run the gb kernel cm7. I use juice defender.
> ...


I use to care so much about battery life, then I bought a 2nd battery & charger.


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

I am consider myself a heavy user. My DX has never lasted a full day. I have carry 2 extra batteries with me. I also plug in whenever possible. It's the only way I can get to the end of the day. If I get 8 hours on one battery, I'm happy.


----------



## jeraspie28 (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought I'd add a screenshot from Juice Plotter, not to be feceious at all. Numbers are irrelevant. The way the info is displayed is merely my point of the screenshots.

I'm not sure if everyone uses the same screen shots but Juice Plotter shows your battery use as a line graph as opposed to the basic "what has been using the battery" section in settings. (The gaps in the line graph are during reboots.) 
The widget also give a very accurate Battery Left time and Battery Charge time left once it reaches 100% accuracy which takes a couple of days usually. Obviously the more you use it the more accurate it will be.

I guess my point is that it would be very easy to see what type of battery life you (or others) are getting by seeing it on a line graph. There's no "faking it".

Hope someone finds this helpful. 
Thanks for all you do. It is always appreciated.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------

